# What kind of snail is this



## coldfish (Dec 10, 2014)

I got one snail on some moss about a year ago. It died but left a blue iridescent egg sack on the glass under the water. 

Now I have lots of snails. They don't harm shrimp or plants. They are pretty bad at cleaning algae. They are all brownish-black. 

This is one of the biggest. The white thing is an API test tube stopper. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Looks like your average pond snail


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like a rams horn to me, they can take over your tank and are a PITA, I would just keep taking them out or get yourself a few clownloaches, they eat them.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like a pond snail to me. If you want to be rid of them I'd go for assassin snails - they eat other snails and don't breed rapidly at all. Our you can go with the clown loaches if your tank is big enough to handle a school of them (they get big and need to be in a school to be happy).


----------

